# nasty cold start (video)



## Stock 87 (Sep 8, 2011)

I had some awful noises come from mine today at startup. Sounded like the starter stayed engaged after the engine was running. Went away after 30 or so seconds. 5* above


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Some valve chatter from hydraulic lifters is normal on cold days on engines with them, but that thing was just struggling to even get running. It's acting like it was choked. 

When this happens, does the exhaust smell very fuel-rich or is black smoke coming out of it?



> let me know what you guys think... i think its something to do that that fuel evap purge thing.


Possibly; was the tank just filled? Usually EVAP system problems only show up in the heat of the summer when the tank is full and the charcoal canister is full of fumes.

I'm more inclined to think it's a mass airflow sensor issue. Get some rubbing alcohol and a Q-tip. Unplug the connector to the sensor on the big air tube coming off the air filter box and clean the contacts, then plug it back in firmly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Another thought: an iced-up or gunked-up throttle body/intercooler (if turbo) that is in need of a cleaning.

My neighbor used to have a turbo Saab. When it got into the teens outside, I'd sometimes see him outside with a blowdryer in the mornings trying to start his car. The moisture from oil vapor ended up in the intercooler, creating a blockage that starved the engine of air.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That sounded like a diesel. Not good. 

Did it smooth out later on?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Ya it smooths out fine after. It does this when it gets slightly cold... as you can see the colder it is the worse it gets though.

The charcoal filter thing makes sense to me, it would explain why i can smell gas fumes most of the time right after i start the car.

I put gas in the car the day before in the morning, and that night the car started fine in the same neg15 temps.

I'll record it again tonight after work, I bet it will start fine... i'll check whats coming out of the tail pipe this time though.


blackburn, its an ls 1.8


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> hi guys,
> 
> ive mentioned it before and i finally have a video of it.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread - but it seems to me that you didn't use preheat-function? I always wait to the preheat bulb turn off before I start the engine. Last week I started my diesel in -16 celsius - the only difference is that the startermotor rotates the engine a bit slower.. 
To morrow morning it will freeze about -13-15 celsius, and I will record the start and uploade to yuotube during the day
best regards,


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a gas engine, sir. There is no glowplug-warming time on a gas motor. Crank and go. 

His is just unhappy with something. It doesn't like getting out of bed on cold mornings.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> That's a gas engine, sir. There is no glowplug-warming time on a gas motor. Crank and go.
> 
> His is just unhappy with something. It doesn't like getting out of bed on cold mornings.


Arh.. Sorry.... Sounded like a sick diesel..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Actually it sounds like the pistons/connecting rods/crank are struggling to turn over against some really thick oil. What kind of oil are you using? when was the last time you changed it? 

Last time I checked regular oil is good down to about zero Fahrenheit before it starts to thicken, so the synthetic blend dexos is probably good for slightly lower than that. Synthetic oil differs between brands & formulations, mobil 1 lists the pour point on allot of there oils at -50 Fahrenheit or better. 

If it is thick oil try something else or get a oil pan heater. Interestingly the GM oil pan heater is set to come on at -18 Celsius, or -0.4 degrees Fahrenheit right where conventional oil starts to thicken.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

At 5 above 0F (-15 for them), even standard 5W-30 oil should be OK. Mine started just yesterday when it was 9 outside with no drama. Lifters rattled a bit, but that was about it really.

From his description of the fuel-rich smell as well as that sound, it sounds to me like something is choking the @#[email protected] out of the engine until it gets the speed up - similar to over-priming a carbureted engine. Like the starter isn't running long enough to help it get going, or a sensor is DUMPING fuel in there.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I use the GM dexos and I change it before the oil life monitor goes below 45%.

*thick oil*
I've considered that as well... i will prob start using mobil one just for the sake of it... but i really dont think thats the problem with my car.

it runs perfectly fine after it gets over that giant hump. Also it doesnt always do this, Today it was bitter cold out and the car started perfectly fine.. i even recorded it again sighed because it was fine ugh.

To me it seems like something is sticking in the exhaust portion of the car, it's not letting it push the fumes out so its choking on it's own gas.


I'm gonna take it in and show them the video... hopefully they will look at it without making me leave it over night so they can replicate it... because we all know when i leave the car there it will start fine! lol... i swear the Cruze is a troll.


*edit, my car did this last year too (its first winter)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would mention that you'd like them to clean the throttle body and idle air control valve as a start.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Sounds like it was running on 2 cylinders. Might want to put in 0W-30 oil.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Are your spark plugs regapped?

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Yup, i gapped them all to 28 this summer.
they were all about 19-25-19-25 last winter.



jakkaroo said:


> Are your spark plugs regapped?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Yup, i gapped them all to 28 this summer.
> they were all about 19-25-19-25 last winter.


Mmm did this start after the regap?

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope, it did it last winter too, while they were all out of whack.

too be honest i only made a big deal out of it just now because it isn't usually THIS bad, it's usually only for a second or so (chug chug hummmmmm)

but the temps are really low now so i can really get a good example of what's happening when it starts so rough.

It only started THAT bad a couple times last winter.... but it was only THAT cold a couple times as well.

it does this even if its hovering around +5C... its just not nearly as bad.



jakkaroo said:


> Mmm did this start after the regap?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

youch that hurts to hear.... sounds like a cylinder was not firing.

mine has started fine, but ran a bit rough for a little bit....greanted it was -7 degrees Fahrenheit here and the car sat off in it for 12 hours.... my coolant temp read about 12 degrees


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

its weird the monitor on the dash doesnt turn on till the car turns on(running fine),seems like a ecu malfunction, something is not communicating info back to each other.take the video to the dealer


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I use the GM dexos and I change it before the oil life monitor goes below 45%.
> 
> *thick oil*
> I've considered that as well... i will prob start using mobil one just for the sake of it... but i really dont think thats the problem with my car.
> ...




Jaycruze,
I would also recommend that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please keep me posted on your progress with your concerns. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

